# Schutz vor Stechmücken



## Lajos1 (15. August 2021)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Wie schützt ihr euch beim Angeln vor Stechmücken? Mückenspray, Moskitonetze, sonstiges?


Hallo,

ich benutze wenn, dann das Mittel von Ballistol. Moskitonetz hatte ich nur in Lappland in Gebrauch. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass die Mücken mich nicht so sehr mögen
. Bevor ich zum Mückenschutzmitttel greife, haben andere sich meist schon dreimal eingerieben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## punkarpfen (15. August 2021)

Hi, 
ich nutze auch das Mittel von Ballistol oder Thermacell. Beides funktioniert.


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2021)

Ich nutze seit neusten Vitamin B1 200mg, eine Tablette pro Tag. Funktioniert wirklich, kurioserweise nur auf der nackten Haut.
Durch eng anliegende Kleidungsstücke wie Strümpfe stechen die Biester dennoch. Hängt wohl mit dem veränderten Körpergeruch zusammen.


----------



## Seele (15. August 2021)

Zeckito Tropical. Unglaublich geil das Zeug und nicht teuer.


----------



## kuttenkarl (15. August 2021)

Anti Brumm oder Autan, wird neuerdings aufgetragen bevor ich aus dem Auto steige. Sechs Zeckenbisse dieses Jahr reichen.


----------



## Doanafischer (15. August 2021)

Beim Ansitz: Thermacell
Beim Spinnfischen meistens Autan oder Antibrumm. Was grad im Haus ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. August 2021)

Ich bin da recht tolerant, soll heißen so zwischen 50 und 100 Stiche jucken mich nicht.
Bei mir schwillt da nix an, oder juckt übermäßig.
War letztens mit einem Angelkumpel raus, der bekommt sofort dicke Quaddel?
Lästig und unangenehm sind sie aber dennoch und wer ernsthaft, z.B. in den Rheinauen, Ruhe vor den Mücken haben will, kommt um Antibrumm oder Autan nicht herum.

Als mildes und sehr günstiges Produkt habe ich dies hier schon benutzt:




__





						dm-drogerie markt - dauerhaft günstig online kaufen
					






					www.dm.de
				



Enthält kein DEET Lösungsmittel, ich glaube es ist auf Pyrethrum Basis?
Mir wichtig, es riecht sogar angenehm.

Jürgen


----------



## JottU (15. August 2021)

Antibrumm.
Seit gestern im Besitz dieses Dingens von Thermacell. Das muss ich aber erst noch bissl austesten ob sich das rentiert.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. August 2021)

8 Stiche an einer Stelle. Das Schulterblatt schaut nicht besser aus.
Ab der Dämmerung gehts rund. Da wird an einem Ende gescheucht und gefuchtelt und am anderen lassen sie dir einen Liter Blut ab.
Der Teufel soll sie holen.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Der Teufel soll sie holen.


Der hat sie doch geschickt, die Plagegeister.

War heut mit der Missus im Wald Pilzenichtsammeln. Waldmücken, ihr kennt sie. Ich habs mal ausprobiert: Meine Holde hat sich orntlich mit dem Roten Antibrumm eingesprüht, ich nix. 
Die Missus wurde trotz Antibrumm attackiert, und mit längerer Dauer und entsprechender Schweissproduktion wurde schlimmer.
ABER:
Ich konnte hingegen mir wirklich 3, 4, 5 Sauger gleichzeitig von den freien Unterarmem wischen. Und sie waren wirklich mehr an mir als an meiner Holden interessiert. Glücklicherweise bin ich ähnlich wie Taxidermist  disponiert und Stiche führen bei mir kaum zu Quaddeln oder Reizungen (ausserdem ist mein Blut giftig).

Hätte Mrs. Minimax das Antibrumm nicht in homöopathischen Dosen verteilt, sondern durchtränkend viel an der Haaransatzlinie, an den Hemdaufschlägen und sich und Strategische Klamottenpartien förmlich damit durchtränkt, wär sie gut durchgekommen.

Ich würd also sagen: DEET in rauen, heftigen Dosen, ist ein guter aber eben kein absoluter Mückenschütz.
Dem Nachtangler, der bedacht sein muss, seine Hände und Köder von dem Zeug freizuhalten rate ich: Sprüht, tränkt Mütze, Kragenaufschläge, Hemdsärmelrollen mit dem Zeugs ein und haltet Gesicht und Hände davon frei. Wenn ihr sitzt, sprüht es auf die Hose und die Lehnen des Angelstuhls.


----------



## NaabMäx (16. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Der hat sie doch geschickt, die Plagegeister.
> 
> War heut mit der Missus im Wald Pilzenichtsammeln. Waldmücken, ihr kennt sie. Ich habs mal ausprobiert: Meine Holde hat sich orntlich mit dem Roten Antibrumm eingesprüht, ich nix.
> Die Missus wurde trotz Antibrumm attackiert, und mit längerer Dauer und entsprechender Schweissproduktion wurde schlimmer.
> ...



In einen Feuerring setzen oder einen Flammenwerfer, damit's ihnen die Ohrwascheln schön anröstet, wenn sie anfliegen.


----------



## Minimax (16. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> In einen Feuerring setzen oder einen Flammenwerfer, damit's ihnen die Ohrwascheln schön anröstet, wenn sie anfliegen.


Ist nicht so praktikabel beim Nachtansitz.


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2021)

heißt Thermacell am ehesten wenn man Ansitz macht?

Und ein Mückenspray beim Spinnfischen oder?


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Hab auch so ein Thermacell Gerät, kann nicht genau sagen ob es wirklich so eine gute Wirkung hat, bin da zwiegespalten. Antibrum scheint ganz gut zu sein und dieses Vitamin B1 oral werde ich zum nächsten Urlaub ausprobieren.


----------



## Snâsh (16. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> heißt Thermacell am ehesten wenn man Ansitz macht?
> 
> Und ein Mückenspray beim Spinnfischen oder?


Ja, Thermacell macht nur sinn wenn du dich dauerhaft in dem Bereich aufhältst. Sturm macht die ganze Thematik natürlich auch ein bisschen zu nichte. Ich nutze Anti-Brumm Forte aus der Apotheke. Ist teuer hat mich aber bis jetzt nie im Stich gelassen. Egal ob Norwegen oder hier am Main. Ich bin normalerweise auch so ein Mückenmagnet und werde ziemlich schnell aufgefressen. Gestern Abend nach dem Regen konnte ich in kurzen Klamotten bis 22:00 am Wasser stehen ohne irgendein Problem. Nur den Kontakt mit Schleimhäuten sollten man tunlichst vermeiden und auch die Hände die den Köder berühren sollte man auslassen. Die Chemie stinkt wirklich intensiv und ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische das toll finden. Einfach an die Anwendungsregelung von Minimax halten


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Die Chemie stinkt wirklich intensiv und ich glaube nicht, dass die Fische das toll finden. Einfach an die Anwendungsregelung von Minimax halten


Worauf hier noch nicht hingewiesen wurde, das Zeug frisst eure Schnüre!
Nie bespulte Rollen mit dem Insektizid zusammen lagern oder transportieren, Direktkontakt vermeiden ist selbstverständlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Freizeit (16. August 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es wirklich hilft, aber ich nutze seit Jahren diese Mückenspiralen und bilde mir zumindest einen positiven Effekt ein.
Im Dunkeln habe ich dann noch eine alte Stalllaterne mit Citronellaöl. Klar, dass man mal einen Stich abbekommt, aber das kommt nicht so oft vor.

Holger


----------



## feko (16. August 2021)

Hallo Jürgen... Ich habe das mal auf hardmono gesprüht, das antibrum hat dies nicht angegriffen. 
Bei normaler mono hab ich noch keinen test gemacht. 
Vg


----------



## feko (16. August 2021)

Achso und ich Schütze mich selber beim Ansitz mit autan oder antibrum und zusätzlich noch diese Räucherspiralen. 
Hilft eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. August 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal auf hardmono gesprüht, das antibrum hat dies nicht angegriffen.


Ich habe noch keine Testreihe gemacht, allerdings hatte ich schon eine mürbe Mono, welche etwa ein Jahr, zusammen mit Autan, in einem Eimer mit geschlossenem Deckel lag.
Diese Lösungsmittel sind sehr flüchtig und der Zeit-, sowie der Temperaturfaktor spielt sicher eine Rolle bei der Wirkung auf die Schnüre?

Jürgen


----------



## feko (16. August 2021)

Ja sicher ist sicher... 
Ich habe es an der hardmono getestet weil ich n Schnurbruch hatte und Gewißheit wollte obs am antibrum lag


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. August 2021)

Sers,
Stechmücken orientieren sich in erster Linie an unserem ausgeatmetem Kohlendioxid, Luft anhalten müsste also helfen .

Spass beiseite, selbst hab ich kaum Probleme mit den Gnitzen. Wenn doch mal welche nerven, benutze ich Bonomol. War in so nem Sani-Pack für Jäger drin und vertreibt wirklich alles. Sollte man aber nur sparsam auf die Arme oder Hände auftragen, im Gesicht oder Nacken brennt es fürchterlich wenn man schwitzt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> im Gesicht oder Nacken brennt es fürchterlich


Noskito Anti Mücken Baby Lotion ist da dann doch sehr viel sanfter.fühlt sich auf der Haut nur gut an.


----------



## Tikey0815 (16. August 2021)

Eigentlich hatte ich nie große Probleme mit Mücken, aber dieses Jahr zieh ich die scheinbar an wie nen Halogenstrahler, echt übel. Deshalb bin ich gespannt was der baldige Urlaub an Plage bringt.


----------



## Naish82 (16. August 2021)

Ich bin begeistert von Nobite, aber ebenfalls mit deet.
Gibt’s sowohl für Klamotten als auch für die Haut.
Es spaltet sich vörmlich der vor Mücken nahezu schwarze Abendhimmel vor mir, wenn ich das Zeug drauf hab.


----------



## Snâsh (23. August 2021)

Ich nutze ja AntiBrumm Forte bereits seit Jahren, jedoch hat es am Wochenende versagt. Ich war am Rhein unterwegs und sowas habe ich, zumindest in Deutschland noch nicht erlebt. Am Samstag Abend war es leider auch noch absolut windstill und der Schwarm an Stechmücken ist mir gefolgt! Die ersten 5min konnte Anti-Brumm noch helfen, aber anschließend war es den Viechern total egal.
Gestern stand ich an den selben Stellen mit langen Klamotten und einen Moskitonetz um den Kopf. Das funktioniert zwar, aber das Moskitonetz stört doch mit der Dauer ein wenig. Nun muss ich vermutlich doch mal Alternativen testen den ich will definitiv öfter an den Rhein.


----------



## trawar (23. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja AntiBrumm Forte bereits seit Jahren, jedoch hat es am Wochenende versagt. Ich war am Rhein unterwegs und sowas habe ich, zumindest in Deutschland noch nicht erlebt. Am Samstag Abend war es leider auch noch absolut windstill und der Schwarm an Stechmücken ist mir gefolgt! Die ersten 5min konnte Anti-Brumm noch helfen, aber anschließend war es den Viechern total egal.
> Gestern stand ich an den selben Stellen mit langen Klamotten und einen Moskitonetz um den Kopf. Das funktioniert zwar, aber das Moskitonetz stört doch mit der Dauer ein wenig. Nun muss ich vermutlich doch mal Alternativen testen den ich will definitiv öfter an den Rhein.


Das kann ich bestätigen, wir waren am Freitagabend unterwegs, ich Depp habe auch garnicht daran gedacht und bin in kurzer hose und T Shirt ans wasser.
Nach nicht mal 2 Stunden haben wir dann abgebrochen und sind teilweise ungelogen im Laufschritt richtung Auto. 
Der Kollegen war in Langarm und Hose unterwegs aber das hat die auch nicht interessiert, die haben durch gestochen. Das waren aber auch keine Normalen Mücken, die waren richtig fett und schwarz. Waren aber mücken. 
Am Samstag habe ich dann bei 20 Einstichstellen aufgehört zu zählen.
So schnell kriegt mich nichts mehr an den Rhein, durch das Hochwasser und die dadurch enstandenen Tümpel die zurück geblieben sind haben wir jetzt wohl einen Explosion an Mücken.


----------



## 49er (23. August 2021)

Kann das gleiche über die Donau sagen. War am Mittwoch am Blinkern. So viele Mücken hab ich da noch nicht erlebt. Ich hab mich dreimal mit Autan eingesprüht und hatte eine lange Hose und nen Pulli, drunter ein T-Shirt, an. Das hat alles nichts gebracht, die haben mich schier aufgefressen. Pulli, Hose, alles egal gewesen - einfach durchgepieckst.
Ein Kollege meinte dann, ich soll mal AntiBrumm Forte nehmen, da wäre 30% DEET drin. Das ist wohl das Zeugs, dass die Viecher abhalten soll.
Aber wenn ich jetzt schon lese, dass AntiBrumm auch nichts bringt, werd ich wohl wieder als menschliche Blutkonserve rumlaufen. 
Versuchen werd ichs trotzdem!


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja AntiBrumm Forte bereits seit Jahren, jedoch hat es am Wochenende versagt. Ich war am Rhein unterwegs und sowas habe ich, zumindest in Deutschland noch nicht erlebt.


xD

willkommen im Club - ich war am Samstag ja auch am Rhein.... dachte zuerst die Fliegenwolken vor mir wären irgendwelche kleinen Eintagsfliegen oder so.... bis ich näher kam...


Ergebnis waren am Ende 12 Stiche xD


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. August 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als mildes und sehr günstiges Produkt habe ich dies hier schon benutzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Zeug ist Billiger und hat nen höheren Wirkstoffgehalt wie Autan. Meiner Freundin hilft es die scheint ein Leckerchen zu sein für die Viecher ;D  An mich geht kaum ne Mücke oder Zecke 
Kann auch sein das es am Massivem Zigarettenrauch liegt der mich immer umgibt :X
Wenn euch das Antibrumm nicht reicht es gibt auch was mit 80% Deet... das löst kunstoff bei kontakt an -.- also nicht so gesund ^^


----------



## Snâsh (23. August 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Kann das gleiche über die Donau sagen. War am Mittwoch am Blinkern. So viele Mücken hab ich da noch nicht erlebt. Ich hab mich dreimal mit Autan eingesprüht und hatte eine lange Hose und nen Pulli, drunter ein T-Shirt, an. Das hat alles nichts gebracht, die haben mich schier aufgefressen. Pulli, Hose, alles egal gewesen - einfach durchgepieckst.
> Ein Kollege meinte dann, ich soll mal AntiBrumm Forte nehmen, da wäre 30% DEET drin. Das ist wohl das Zeugs, dass die Viecher abhalten soll.
> Aber wenn ich jetzt schon lese, dass AntiBrumm auch nichts bringt, werd ich wohl wieder als menschliche Blutkonserve rumlaufen.
> Versuchen werd ichs trotzdem!


Ich war mittlerweile 16x In Norwegen/Schweden unterwegs. Selbst dort hat Anti-Brumm geholfen.
Die Viecher am Rhein haben das Zeug in den ersten 5 Minuten geschnupft wie Koks und sind dann doppelt so geil gewesen. Das erste Mal in meinem Leben das ich das Angeln wegen Stechmücken abbrechen musste.
Einfach unglaublich. Ich wollte etwas trinken und musste das Moskitonetz lupfen... schon hatte ich ganz viele neue Freunde im Netz.
Selbst im Auto fliegen die Viecher noch rum. Ich habe heute Morgen 25km Autobahn hinter mit und alle Fenster offen gehabt damit die Viecher rausgesaugt werden..... Gerade saß eine im Auto auf meinem Arm.
Einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Snâsh (23. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> xD
> 
> willkommen im Club - ich war am Samstag ja auch am Rhein.... dachte zuerst die Fliegenwolken vor mir wären irgendwelche kleinen Eintagsfliegen oder so.... bis ich näher kam...
> 
> ...


12 Stiche? Am GANZEN Körper? Ich habe vermutlich mind. 12 an der rechten Hand....


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Das erste Mal in meinem Leben das ich das Angeln wegen Stechmücken abbrechen musste.


haha

hatte nen richtig spannenden Spot für Rapfen.....schade dass ich ihn net beangeln konnte da ich fliehen musste xD


----------



## Blueser (23. August 2021)

Nehme seit gestern wieder B1 200mg. Will morgen und übermorgen wieder auf Aal ...


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist Billiger und hat nen höheren Wirkstoffgehalt wie Autan. Meiner Freundin hilft es die scheint ein Leckerchen zu sein für die Viecher ;D  An mich geht kaum ne Mücke oder Zecke
> Kann auch sein das es am Massivem Zigarettenrauch liegt der mich immer umgibt :X
> Wenn euch das Antibrumm nicht reicht es gibt auch was mit 80% Deet... das löst kunstoff bei kontakt an -.- also nicht so gesund ^^


Ich war ja der Meinung, das dieses von mir verlinkte Insektizid als Wirkstoff Pyrethrum enthält, dies ist aber falsch, es hat 25% Icaridin.
Anscheinend nicht weniger Problematisch als DEET und etwa gleichzusetzen von der Wirksamkeit her, mit dem bekannten Lösungsmittel.

Jürgen


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2021)

Schlamm und Wasser

Wir sind ja nicht aufen Laufsteg.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. August 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Schlamm und Wasser
> 
> Wir sind ja nicht aufen Laufsteg.






Und Feuer!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. August 2021)

Das sind wir.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (24. August 2021)

Da ich leider auch zu denen gehöre, die ohne Ende aufgefressen werden und danach immer aussehe wie der Glöckner von Notre Dame, muss ich mir das Thermacell Gerät mal anschauen.
Ich kenne diese Dinger mit den Plättchen noch aus meiner Kindheit, da hatten wir sowas in der Steckdose. Ich denke das hier wirkt ähnlich.


----------



## trawar (24. August 2021)

Habe jetzt das hier bestellt, Handy und Schlüssel habe ich immer dabei.









						Der smarte Insektenstichheiler heat it®
					

Keine Lust mehr auf juckende Mückenstiche? » Mit dem heat it® ganz simpel und effektiv Insektenstiche in Sekunden behandeln. Einfach mit dem Smartphone verbinden, App öffnen und den Insektenstich behandeln.




					heatit.de
				




Falls ich mal wieder alles vergessen sollte.


----------



## degl (24. August 2021)

Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit ein Thermacellgerät und das funktioniert TOP........allerdings muß man sich eine "Windfreie" Umgebung schaffen..........nutze dafür mein Beachshelter und dann ist Schluß mit Müggen.........ein Angelschirm gegen den Wind gestellt reicht auch aus.......jedenfalls sagt das mein Angelbuddy.

Die Ersatzkartuschen haben "ihren" Preis, aber DIY-Ideen sind auf "Utubbe" zu finden und dann geht das auch Preiswerter..........  

gruß degl


----------



## trawar (24. August 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit einiger Zeit ein Thermacellgerät und das funktioniert TOP........allerdings muß man sich eine "Windfreie" Umgebung schaffen..........nutze dafür mein Beachshelter und dann ist Schluß mit Müggen.........ein Angelschirm gegen den Wind gestellt reicht auch aus.......jedenfalls sagt das mein Angelbuddy.
> 
> Die Ersatzkartuschen haben "ihren" Preis, aber DIY-Ideen sind auf "Utubbe" zu finden und dann geht das auch Preiswerter..........
> 
> gruß degl


Ist halt nichts wenn man am Rhein strecke machen möchte und von Buhne zu Buhne hüpft.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. August 2021)

..... Blutsauger .......Schlappen druff, bis es ihnen den Rüssel verbiegt.


----------



## Tommes63 (24. August 2021)

Vor etlichen Jahren, als ich noch Raucher war, waren Mücken kein Thema.

Später als Angler mit der Spinnrute, half Authan und Antibrumm. Ich war jedenfalls zufrieden damit. Das gesumme ist zwar immer noch nervig, die Biester setzen sich auch, aber stechen nicht. 

Seit letztem jahr bin ich auch hin und wieder Ansitzen und hab mir dieses Jahr Thermacell zugelegt. Ein Traum, nach ca. 10 min. keine Mücke mehr da. Muß allerdings nahezu windstill sein. Ok. das Zeug ist relativ teuer, aber für mich den Preis wert. Hab auch schon 1 Gaskartusche nachgefüllt, was die kosten bei häufigen Ansitzen erheblich reduzieren würde. Man sollte aber bei Gas schon wissen was man da tut.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (25. August 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Habe jetzt das hier bestellt, Handy und Schlüssel habe ich immer dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Prinzip mit der Erhitzung habe ich auch schon mal ausprobiert.
Anfangs hatte das jucken tatsächlich aufgehört aber nach ein paar Stunden fing es wieder an.
Die Schwellung ist auch leider nicht zurück gegangen und bei mir ergibt das immer so riesige Stiche.


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2021)

Man muss ganz klar auch bei Mückenstichen/-bissen unterscheiden.
Ganz normale Mückenstiche machen zwar verrückt, sind aber meistens harmlos.
Natürlich reagiert jeder anders, gerade bei sehr vielen Stichen. 

Besonders bei Kriebelmücken. Das geht von großer Schwellung bis hin zu Fieber/Kopfschmerzen und Schüttelfrost.
Kriebelmückenbisse sind keine spaßige Sache.



Abenteuersuchen schrieb:


> bei mir ergibt das immer so riesige Stiche.


Hört sich auch nach Kriebelmücken an.

Das Hitze Prinzip beruht ja darauf, das die Eiweiße zerstört werden und so der Juckreiz/die Folgen eines Stichs/Biss verhindert werden.
So Hitzestifte werden von den meisten sehr punktuell angewendet und wirken so manchmal nicht auf die gesamte betroffene Fläche.

Wenn ich meinen Stift nicht zur Hand habe, mach ich es mit einer Zigarette und kreise in der Größe eines Fünf Mark Stücks mit der Glut kurz über der Haut über den Stich/Biss.
Danach kommt kein Jucken und auch keine Schwellung mehr.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (25. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Besonders bei Kriebelmücken. Das geht von großer Schwellung bis hin zu Fieber/Kopfschmerzen und Schüttelfrost.
> Kriebelmückenbisse sind keine spaßige Sache.


Mein Sohn wurde mit 4 mal von ner Kriebelmücke gebissen und musste drei Tage ins Krankenhaus mit Coritson-Infusion und anschließender Antibiotika-Behandlung.
Sein Bein war extrem geschwollen mit Fieber.



hanzz schrieb:


> Hört sich auch nach Kriebelmücken an.


Ne ganz so schlimm ist es bei mir nicht aber ich reagiere extrem auch auf die normalen Mücken mit bis zu 2 Euro-Stück großen Schwellungen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. August 2021)

Dieses Jahr hatte ich nach einem Kriebelmückenbiss Borelliose. Laut Arzt. Cortisontabletten und Antibiotika haben geholfen.
Die halbe Wade war befallen und juckte fürchterlich.
Angeln geh´ich trotzdem noch.
Bei den Stechmücken hab ich gehört, daß man nach ca. 10000 Stichen langsam immun werden soll. Also Geduld Leute.


----------



## degl (26. August 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hatte ich nach einem Kriebelmückenbiss Borelliose. Laut Arzt. Cortisontabletten und Antibiotika haben geholfen.
> Die halbe Wade war befallen und juckte fürchterlich.
> Angeln geh´ich trotzdem noch.
> Bei den Stechmücken hab ich gehört, daß man nach ca. 10000 Stichen langsam immun werden soll. Also Geduld Leute.


Dat klingt nach Optimismus...........................da muß man nur durch

gruß degl


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2021)

degl schrieb:


> Dat klingt nach Optimismus...........................da muß man nur durch
> 
> gruß degl


Ich glaube auch, bei 100 Schlägen mit dem Küchenlöffel, ist einem der 101ste Schlag auch egal


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hatte ich nach einem Kriebelmückenbiss Borelliose. Laut Arzt. Cortisontabletten und Antibiotika haben geholfen.
> Die halbe Wade war befallen und juckte fürchterlich.


Falls es denn tröstet, die Kriebelmücke gilt als Indikator für sauberes und sauerstoffreiches Wasser.
Deshalb gibt es diese auch weitestgehend nur am fließenden Wasser.
Leider verpassen die beim Biss, denn es ist mehr ein Beißen als ein Stechen, einem einen netten Keimcocktail der zu einer Blutvergiftung führt.
Ich habe es erlebt, in den späten 70er an der Rur in Jülich, da wurden Kühe auf der Weide notgeschlachtet und Menschen landeten reihenweise im Krankenhaus, nach Kiebelmückenbissen.

Jürgen


----------



## Snâsh (26. August 2021)

Heute Abend gehts wieder mit Moskitonetz an den Rhein. Mit Im Gepäck: AntiBrumm, Autan und irgendwas vom DM gegen Tiegermücken.
Ich wette die sniffen das auch heute in 3min auf und dann gehts wieder los mit der Stecherei!
Ich werde berichten, wenn ich nur vor Blutarmut sterbe!


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2021)

Wie schon geschrieben, hilft Vitamin B1 200mg gegen Mücken und Kriebelmücken zumindest bei mir hervorragend. Hatte auch schon mit Schwellungen durch die Kriebelmücke zu kämpfen. Es reicht einen Tag vorher und am Angeltag eine Tablette zu nehmen. Allerdings wirkt das nur bei unbedeckter Haut, eng anliegende Kleidungsstücke wie Strümpfe und die Hose im Kniebereich sollten mit Autan o.ä. eingesprüht werden, da ich in dem Bereich beim vorletzten Test vor zwei Wochen vereinzelt Stiche hatte.
War gestern und vorgestern bis Mitternacht am Wasser, nicht ein Stich. Obwohl die Biester ständig um mich herum waren ...


----------



## DenizJP (26. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Heute Abend gehts wieder mit Moskitonetz an den Rhein. Mit Im Gepäck: AntiBrumm, Autan und irgendwas vom DM gegen Tiegermücken.
> Ich wette die sniffen das auch heute in 3min auf und dann gehts wieder los mit der Stecherei!
> Ich werde berichten, wenn ich nur vor Blutarmut sterbe!


Autandose als nächstes Tattoo xD

PS: ich fahr heute ABend auch an den Rhein - diesmal aber mit Einsprühen xD


solange nix an die Finger/Hände kommt in Ordnung richtig? Überlege ob ich das Zeug mitnehmen soll


----------



## Blueser (26. August 2021)

Ich hatte mich meist schon Zuhause eingesprüht. Vor Ort nutzte ich Gummihandschuhe, aber man fässt sich ja auch mal ins Gesicht oder so. Also Hände im Schmodder des Gewässer gewaschen vorm Anködern, hat auch nicht geschadet. Sind halt nur die Hände zerstochen...


----------



## feko (26. August 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Heute Abend gehts wieder mit Moskitonetz an den Rhein. Mit Im Gepäck: AntiBrumm, Autan und irgendwas vom DM gegen Tiegermücken.
> Ich wette die sniffen das auch heute in 3min auf und dann gehts wieder los mit der Stecherei!
> Ich werde berichten, wenn ich nur vor Blutarmut sterbe!


Hah die rheinmücken.... Komm mal an unsere Fulda. 
Hier die Mücken sind so blutrünstig.. .. Die saugen auch eure Mücken einfach weg


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. August 2021)

Anfang September, im Urlaub hoffe ich ja auf Mückenstiche, das hieß nämlich gutes Wetter


----------



## Snâsh (30. August 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Anfang September, im Urlaub hoffe ich ja auf Mückenstiche, das hieß nämlich gutes Wetter


Wenn das so wäre, wäre ich demnächst in der Zeitung. Nackter Angler der mehrere Tage unbewegt am Wasser verbrachte!


----------



## Snâsh (30. August 2021)

Konnte die Situation beim letzten Rheinbesuch leider nicht nachstellen. Im nachhinein war der damalige Zeitpunkt auch einfach schlecht gewählt. Schwülwarmes Wetter nach einer Regeperiode + Windstiller Abend. Das kam in letzter Zeit nicht vor und die Mücken konnten erfolgreich abgewehrt werden!


----------



## andreas0815 (30. August 2021)

Ich nutze derzeit für die Terrasse und beim Fischen ein Termacell und bin damit Top zufrieden: 

_Das Wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme, damit man auch zeigen kann, wie groß der Fisch war_.


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. August 2021)

Immer diese Chemie... 

Ich nehm meine Perle mit ans Wasser und setze sie etwas abseits... Fertich


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (31. August 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Immer diese Chemie...
> 
> Ich nehm meine Perle mit ans Wasser und setze sie etwas abseits... Fertich


Das heißt dann nicht Thermacell sondern Ernaschnell


----------



## Blueser (7. September 2021)

Nochmal eine Ergänzung zu Vitamin B1 200mg: es reicht die einmalige Einnahme am Tag des Angelns. Hatte gestern Vormittag eine genommen und nachmittags zum Angeln gefahren. Nicht ein Stich!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. September 2021)

Ich hab mir heute ne Mückenspirale vors Fenster gestellt, welches nur 2cm weit offen ist, und die Jalousie ist bis auf 10cm unten.
Allein in der letzten halben Stunde sind 4 Viecher durch den Rauch in mein Zimmer gekommen


----------



## feko (9. September 2021)

Also ich finde die Spiralen in Kombination mit autan oder antibrum super.
Muss aber sagen ich bin heilfroh wenn ich nur 50 Prozent Stiche kassiere.
Vg


----------



## JottU (10. September 2021)

Also dieses Thermacell ist schon krass. Ich höre die Schwärme laut summen, sitze aber im Shirt und keine kommt in meine Nähe .


----------



## Blueser (10. September 2021)

Geht mir mit B1 genauso, kostet halt weniger...


----------



## Nelearts (10. September 2021)

B1 wird allerdings oral dem Körper zugeführt und hat schon mal entsprechende negative Nebenwirkungen laut Beipackzettel!
Da vertraue ich doch lieber auf das rein pflanzliche AntiBrumm (nicht Forte) für äusserliche Anwendung.


----------



## Blueser (10. September 2021)

Nebenwirkungen sind gerade außer Mode.


----------



## trawar (10. September 2021)

War gerade eben noch am Rhein, als ich das Summen hörte dachte ich an das NoBite das ich dabei hatte. Kurz aufgesprüht und Ruhe war, statt dessen haben die durch das langarm Shirt durchgestochen. Insgesamt habe ich 9 Stück an den Schultern und Ellenbogen also da wo das Shirt eng anlag.


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nebenwirkungen sind gerade außer Mode.


Tja, Nebenwirkungen wie z.B. Wegfall der Lohnfortzahlung bei Covid-Quarantäne für Ungeimpfte können den Modetrend aber ganz schnell wider auf "Hip" setzen.
Nein, im Ernst. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Chemie, Nur vermeide ich sie da wo ich es kann.
Holger


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> War gerade eben noch am Rhein, als ich das Summen hörte dachte ich an das NoBite das ich dabei hatte. Kurz aufgesprüht und Ruhe war, statt dessen haben die durch das langarm Shirt durchgestochen. Insgesamt habe ich 9 Stück an den Schultern und Ellenbogen also da wo das Shirt eng anlag.


Es gibt mittlerweile Insektenstichfeste Bekleidung im Outdoorhandel ;-)


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Tja, Nebenwirkungen wie z.B. Wegfall der Lohnfortzahlung bei Covid-Quarantäne für Ungeimpfte können den Modetrend aber ganz schnell wider auf "Hip" setzen.
> Nein, im Ernst. Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen Chemie, Nur vermeide ich sie da wo ich es kann.
> Holger


Der genialste Chemiker aller Zeiten ist die Natur. Das heißt aber nicht, dass natürliche Wirkstoffe weniger schädlich sind. Die stärksten Gifte kommen z.B. aus der Natur. Chemie vermeiden ist eigentlich unmöglich...


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der genialste Chemiker aller Zeiten ist die Natur. Das heißt aber nicht, dass natürliche Wirkstoffe weniger schädlich sind. Die stärksten Gifte kommen z.B. aus der Natur. Chemie vermeiden ist eigentlich unmöglich...



Das unmögliche beginnt dort wo die Vorstellungskraft des Menschen endet!


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2021)

Ich glaube, du verwechselst Chemie mit künstlich.


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Wo ist der Unterschied?
Chemie ist die künstliche Vereinigung von Stoffen.
Alles andere ist biologisch!


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2021)

Ohne Chemie keine Biologie. Aber ok, du hast recht...


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Danke, Respekt!


----------



## Tobias85 (11. September 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied?
> Chemie ist die künstliche Vereinigung von Stoffen.
> Alles andere ist biologisch!


Nope, du verwechselst Chemie und künstlich. Chemie wird zwar im Alltag von vielen als synonym für künstlich verwendet, aber ausnahmslos alles, was aus Atomen besteht, ist entweder ein chemisches Element oder eine chemische Verbindung und hat chemische Eigenschaften (Zucker ist gut wasserlöslich, das ist z.B. eine chemische Eigenschaft). Auch der Sauerstoff, den du atmest, das Wasser, aus dem du bestehst, und die Neurotransmitter, die in deinem Gehirn die Signale weiterleiten - alles Chemie pur.

Grüße von einem Chemiker


----------



## Minimax (11. September 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nope, du verwechselst Chemie und künstlich. Chemie wird zwar im Alltag von vielen als synonym für künstlich verwendet, aber ausnahmslos alles, was aus Atomen besteht, ist entweder ein chemisches Element oder eine chemische Verbindung und hat chemische Eigenschaften (Zucker ist gut wasserlöslich, das ist z.B. eine chemische Eigenschaft). Auch der Sauerstoff, den du atmest, das Wasser, aus dem du bestehst, und die Neurotransmitter, die in deinem Gehirn die Signale weiterleiten - alles Chemie pur.
> 
> Grüße von einem Chemiker


Sehr richtig, aber was ist mit der Liebe, lieber Freund?  (Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Pheromonen)


----------



## Tobias85 (11. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, aber was ist mit der Liebe, lieber Freund?  (Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Pheromonen)


Die ist magisch!


----------



## Lajos1 (12. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sehr richtig, aber was ist mit der Liebe, lieber Freund?  (Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit Pheromonen)


Hallo,

ganz einfach das ist ein elektrochemischer Vorgang im Gehirn. Habe ich zumindest mal gelesen. Klingt aber furchtbar unromantisch - obs stimmt, nun da haben wir bestimmt auch Fachleute hier. Ich bin da altersmäßig außen vor .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. September 2021)

Das Zaubermittel ist WD40, ein echter Geheimtipp
Nein, nicht oral einnehmen, einfach ein wenig auf freie Körperstellen auftragen und man hat keine Probleme mehr mit Mücken oder anderen Plagegeistern


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Das Zaubermittel ist WD40, ein echter Geheimtipp
> Nein, nicht oral einnehmen, einfach ein wenig auf freie Körperstellen auftragen und man hat keine Probleme mehr mit Mücken oder anderen Plagegeistern



Das ist in meinen Augen der größte Blödsinn. Dann nimm gleich Diesel, das schreckt dann alles andere auch noch ab. Reinigungsbenzin auf die Haut einreiben, ließ doch mal das kleingedruckte auf der Rückseite. Aber jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (12. September 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das ist in meinen Augen der größte Blödsinn.


In deine Augen sollst du das auch nicht sprühen


----------



## Nelearts (12. September 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Nope, du verwechselst Chemie und künstlich. Chemie wird zwar im Alltag von vielen als synonym für künstlich verwendet, aber ausnahmslos alles, was aus Atomen besteht, ist entweder ein chemisches Element oder eine chemische Verbindung und hat chemische Eigenschaften (Zucker ist gut wasserlöslich, das ist z.B. eine chemische Eigenschaft). Auch der Sauerstoff, den du atmest, das Wasser, aus dem du bestehst, und die Neurotransmitter, die in deinem Gehirn die Signale weiterleiten - alles Chemie pur.
> 
> Grüße von einem Chemiker


Hej Tobias,
bevor wir jetzt auch noch abdriften und chemische Formeln ins Spiel bringen, ja, Du hast recht!
Es sollte jedoch jedem Normaldenkenden klar sein was hier gemeint ist.
Mittlerweile gibt es für alles ein chemisches Mittelchen, ob das nun wirkt, die Nebenwirkungen überwiegen oder man damit leichte Kohle verdienen kann.......
Vieles ist jedoch nach m.E. auch überflüssig.
Siehe Carragen in der Schlagsahne, Rieselhilfe beim Speisesalz.
Natürlich bin auch ich mittlerweile in einem Alter, in dem ich ein paar Medis nehmen muss! 
Natürlich schlucke ich das Zeug, man sollte nur den Nutzen vorher abwägen (und nicht ohne nachzudenken jedes Junkfood in sich reinhauen)!
Gruß, Holger


----------



## trawar (12. September 2021)

Für den Rhein habe ich die Lösung gefunden, man braucht nichts null nada.
100% Ruhe vor den Mücken jeglicher Art.
Einfach nur noch bei richtig gutem Wind hinfahren.


----------



## Nelearts (12. September 2021)

trawar schrieb:


> Für den Rhein habe ich die Lösung gefunden, man braucht nichts null nada.
> 100% Ruhe vor den Mücken jeglicher Art.
> Einfach nur noch bei richtig gutem Wind hinfahren.


Tja, für den Rhein mag das funktionieren!
Aber versuch das mal in Schweden, da lachen die Biester über Wind.


----------



## Wollebre (12. September 2021)

hält die meisten Biester ab....


----------



## Nelearts (12. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> hält die meisten Biester ab....


Super, und wie macht man den eventuellen Anschlag?
Und wie lang darf die Rute max. sein?


----------



## Nelearts (17. September 2021)

OK, ich hab´s!
Das Ding ist ideal beim Eisfischen


----------



## Nelearts (17. September 2021)

Oder, ähh, Denkfehler?


----------



## glücks_angler (21. September 2021)

Mal abgesehen von haut verdecken: Teebaumöl und citronella mit apotheken-alkohol und wasser mischen und ab in eine sprühflasche, günstig und läuft!
Diese Räucherspiralen sind auch gut für Ansitz


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. September 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> hält die meisten Biester ab....



Dieses Modell schützt sogar vor gefährlichen Tigerhaimücken.






Gegen die nicht minder lästigen Brüllmücken hilft übrigens etwas Kümmel oder aber Kardamom.


----------

